

A revlutionary new service that got noticed by WhatsApp and got banned - karthikrameskum
http://therodinhoods.com/forum/topics/thank-you-rodinhooders-icliniq-s-whatsapp-a-doctor-is-live

======
lakechitticaka
But this makes no sense to me :) Why would they go ahead and bn a service that
already has a presence ?

